# Multiple trees down in Upper Blue



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

Just floated the upper blue and there are multiple trees down below the heart of the rapids and above the take out. One takes up the right half of the river in some mellow water below the play wave. There are several hung up on the diversion channel about a mile from the take out. You can sneak around them in a kayak, but no way in a raft. I think these may move as the water comes up. Directly above the take out a few hundred yards is a river wide spruce that is pretty hung up on rocks. It can be avoided on the right in a super shallow wheelchair move, again no way for a raft. This one really should be moved before someone comes with a raft. It can be accessed from the takeout lot and a chain saw and some ropes would make quick work of it. I am available most days after work if someone wants to tag team it. 970-485-1836. Thanks Ryan.


----------



## billcat (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like someone may have removed these:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/upper-blue-dillon-release-forecast-30698-2.html


----------

